# Diapherodes Gigantea



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

After struggling to get this species from egg to adult I finally have an adult male and his girlfriend to be is just a lill bit behind him. Out of over 20 eggs I just have 3 survivors, the third is also male but at least it looks like I will have a pair.
I also have 3 female Lopaphus Sphalerus, 1 adult and 2 sub adults but no male so I will be on the look out for one those.
This first pic is my adult male D.Gigantea










His girlie










And finally my adult female L.Sphalerus


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Very nice sticks


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I found these hard to rear. but they do get larger when offered Eucalyptus as a food plant.


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice sticks, they look cool.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> I found these hard to rear. but they do get larger when offered Eucalyptus as a food plant.


Strangely enough I did have eucalyptus when they hatched but they wouldn't take it (or anything for that matter). I really don't know why they are so awkward to get feeding, the guy on the pic was a lill dream...he just sat on a bramble leaf and ate around himself then moved on to another.
He does fly and his wings are gorgeous, a beautiful peachy colour.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Taz Devil said:


> I found these hard to rear. but they do get larger when offered Eucalyptus as a food plant.


I had eggs of these which hatched and i offered them eucalyptus but they wouldnt eat it, unfortunatley they all died 

So i never did get to see them as adults:bash:


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Just bought him 3 sub adult girlies on eBay, well him and his lill brother. Sooo sooo pleased £4.20, didn't think I would get them for that but hey great stuff. 
I will be putting some eggs on here when I get some, just the usual P&P thing. I'm hoping that I will still have adults when they hatch but I probably won't, it seems to help with getting them going if there are adults around.


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Just wished I could have seen the open wings on the ones I had. Although they got wings, they never flew. All died within about 2 months of getting them. Except for one that died last week but never moulted to adult.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I just let him walk on my hand to the end of my fingers about a foot away from his dinner and he flies to the plant.


----------

